# LFTS Youth hunt



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Just getting up and around, going to be getting the boy up soon, we have a long walk ahead of us this morning, good luck to all the youth that get to hunt today and stay safe (and cool) !
Flight


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Good luck all!! I'm up way earlier than I need to be, I can't wait to get in the woods. We might not put a dent in the deer population but we will put a hurt on the breakfast buffet this morning.


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Good luck kids!!! Me and my daughter just pulled into my place in Calhoun , been waiting a long time for this day!


----------



## mrwhitetails101 (Oct 15, 2011)

Son and i just got to blind and boy jumped a bunch on are way in hope he connects good luck to all


----------



## mrcolby67 (Feb 6, 2011)

Good luck all. Out in Saginaw.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

We are out and ready. Nice quiet morning. The boy is too excited can't sit still. Lol. 

Hopefully I can keep him from getting a heat stroke. First time wearing my camouflage Hawaii shirt.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Good Luck everyone...Stay safe & shoot straight!


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Got my 4 year old son out on the training grounds. He's squirming and ill be shootin what he dont scare off!


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Does and fawns so far at the apple tree. Thankful for the breeze coming in the window.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Good luck to you all this morning.


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

12' up with my favorite 7 year old.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Just passed on out first deer of 2017, my boy say's he wants a 8 pt but I could tell he didn't like it when I told him to let the little doe walk, we darn near got his 8 pt on the road this morning with the truck, fog is starting to roll in and the skeeters are in full force !
Flight


----------



## Yamirider (Oct 3, 2008)

Out with my son in Sanilac. Good luck to all the youth today.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

My son just made a very hard decision, he elected to let a spike walk, the kicker is he was still in velvet, he said he wasn't done hunting for the weekend yet, would have been his 3rd buck, I figure the 243 will bark on the next deer we see.
Flight


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

Working this morning, but plan to take my 12 year old out this afternoon


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Flight of the arrow said:


> My son just made a very hard decision, he elected to let a spike walk, the kicker is he was still in velvet, he said he wasn't done hunting for the weekend yet, would have been his 3rd buck, I figure the 243 will bark on the next deer we see.
> Flight


Just had the same exact scenario in our blind. Nephew passed a spike, now I can hear his teeth grinding. If he circles back, tenderloins and eggs for breakfast.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

4 doe 2 bucks. Last lil buck 4 or 6 was weird running around like crazy in the field.


----------



## Spike Country (Jul 12, 2010)

The 357 mag cracked with my daughter behind the trigger about 15 minutes ago, buck was hit just waiting to track.


----------



## jigornot (Dec 29, 2010)

Finally had some exciting moments. 7 deer milling around with 2 small bucks in the mix. One nice doe at 35 but no shots. Granddaughter is bumming.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Well I was right, he just shot at a 5 pt, I think buck fever got him, the buck didn't act hit, we are up to 9 deer so far, waiting on 3 to move on so we can go check for blood. 
Flight


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

Congrats to all the kids ! And the adults for taking the time to show them the great outdoors


----------



## FishinGirl (Apr 9, 2012)

My son Zach put a perfect shot on this 6 point with his .44 mag CVA scout at 87 yards. This is his first deer and I'm so proud of how he handled his buck fever and so glad I could be there to share the memory. Dad did his share with the gut job and dragging it out of the thorns. Zach took over the tracking and spotted every drop of blood in the 50 yard recovery.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

My daughter passed on several does and a 4 point this afternoon. The buck we were after only gave us a quartering to shot right at the end of shooting light so we held fire. Back out tomorrow.


----------



## jwb2010 (Jan 23, 2013)

Had my son out this morning and evening. He had the green light to shoot whatever he decided. He passed 2 bucks this morning and at least 10 different bucks tonight before deciding this one was bigger than last year's. That is his goal by himself. To keep shooting bigger than be has.


----------



## ruger44man (Sep 13, 2004)

My son was successful tonight at 7:20 pm. 8 point. 50 yard shot with a 300 wsm. He decided to bring a bigger gun since we were sitting on an alfalfa field thinking he would have a longer shot. At one point, he was 20 yards away.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jwb2010 (Jan 23, 2013)

jwb2010 said:


> Had my son out this morning and evening. He had the green light to shoot whatever he decided. He passed 2 bucks this morning and at least 10 different bucks tonight before deciding this one was bigger than last year's. That is his goal by himself. To keep shooting bigger than be has.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I love to see these kids participating in the youth hunt.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

jwb2010 said:


> View attachment 270617


Congrats! Awesome buck!


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

Nice 8 point Cast!!!


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

My son got it done this evening. I told him the first gut job is on me, but he better pay attention. Best hunt ever. Love watching him gain knowledge through experience, not matter whether we "get one" or not, but it was pretty exciting this evening.

Congrats to all of the youths this weekend who were successful, and best of luck to those going tomorrow.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

My son Matt got it done tonight. 100 yd shot with the old Remington 1100. I didn't see this deer I was looking at 3 other bucks when he shot. We weren't sure about the hit because I wasn't watching and the blood trail looked like a poor hit. We waited several hrs before going after it but it went 50yds. It sure was a fun night despite the heat and mosquitos. It is skinned,quartered and in the fridge now.


----------



## paragonrun (Dec 16, 2009)

jwb2010 said:


> Had my son out this morning and evening. He had the green light to shoot whatever he decided. He passed 2 bucks this morning and at least 10 different bucks tonight before deciding this one was bigger than last year's. That is his goal by himself. To keep shooting bigger than be has.[/QUOTE
> 
> Congrats to all still waiting. Nice goal to have but I think he's going to to be waiting awhile to beat this one


----------



## kaler9969 (Feb 25, 2005)

Day 2? Any one else up and at it?


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

In the blind with my 6 year old daughter, sure is warm out!! Has a beautiful 6 point 20 yards away last night but didn't work out for us, hopefully this morning is successful


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Had not has


----------



## Dynrat (Jun 13, 2003)

In the blind since 6 again this morning. Saw a ton of does and fawns yesterday. No bucks. I gave her the okay to make her own harvest decision, but she gave them all the pass. Says there is plenty of season left, but I have the feeling she might think twice if the giant matriarch doe we saw yesterday shows up again.


----------



## jigornot (Dec 29, 2010)

Just got busted by a doe with twins. Can't believe my granddaughter was cold. She's not cold any more, that close encounter got her heart rate up!!


----------



## jwb2010 (Jan 23, 2013)

Very true. He was up this morning looking at trail cam pics looking for next year's potentials.


----------



## jme (Aug 26, 2003)

firemantom said:


> I took my 8 year old out this morning for his first ever hunt. It didn't last long though! We spooked a doe when opening the blind window at 7am, then at 7:15 a 6pt snuck up behind us. My boy knew he had to reposition for a shot, so he stood up slowly & turned him & his crossbow around & waited for the buck to step into his shooting lane. Once he stepped in the lane I asked him if he was on him, he said yes, then all we heard was "whack"!!! After a short track job, he did by himself, we found his trophy 6pt buck!! Well he calls it a 9 point because the buck has 3 little sticker points an the bases. Best hunt for by far!!! I'm one proud dad right now!!!
> View attachment 270593


Fantastic, congrats! You both have reason to be proud.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

My 12 yr old daughter just shot this hero pictures soon
















Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

My Grandson Austin made it happen tonight. This eight point came into the food plot chasing the other deer off. He slowed to a trot and at 80 yards and Austin hit him perfectly behind the front leg. He spun and went down not 5 feet from where he was hit. Austin spent a lot of time shooting this summer both with the boy scouts and with my son. This is the first moving deer Austin has shot but he was right on.


----------



## Gracierator (Feb 6, 2009)

Congrats to all the youth hunters, They are the future of this sport! I hope to have my son out next year!


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Bowhunt said:


> I would ask that mods remove all negative posts in threads like these. If people want to complain, start a thread in the debate section. This hunt is about getting youth introduced in the outdoors. If the odds are more in their favor this weekend, even better! But to have grown men on here throwing tantrums and criticizing is an embarrassment to the individual and to this site. No kid, who is excited about his success and wants to see the congratulations posted on here, should have to leaf through the drivel of a grown man pouting.


I completely agree and am embarrassed sometimes to be on specific websites and Facebook pages knowing younger generations are reading and taking in all the jealous negative bull ****.


----------



## angry angler (Mar 4, 2012)

Congrats to everyone that was able to make it out. Whether you scored that buck of a lifetime or not. It's a lot of fun reading these stories


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

Congrats to all the successful hunters


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

Awesome job to all the kids that scored! Was hoping to be able to get my 6 year old daughter out, but shes just not quite ready yet. Weve been shooting the crossbow almost every day though, and Im hoping she'll have it down within a few more weeks. Im honestly more excited about trying to get her ready and put her on her first than I am for my own season!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Congrats to all the kids, I sure do miss the days when I could take my daughter on the youth hunt. Great stuff!


----------



## jigornot (Dec 29, 2010)

Had to remind my granddaughter that just because the youth hunt is over doesn't mean deer season is over. I can still take her out when the weather is nice and the archery opener looks pretty good.


----------



## ReeseHunter (Jan 10, 2009)

jigornot said:


> Had to remind my granddaughter that just because the youth hunt is over doesn't mean deer season is over. I can still take her out when the weather is nice and the archery opener looks pretty good.


Absolutely. My boy is tagged out but he will be sitting with me every chance we get this fall. I even built a couple shacks so that if it gets nasty we can sit in them and turn the heater on.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

ant1901 said:


> My niece got it done for the second year in a row on a horse of a doe. This was Saturday morning. Unfortunately it was her last year to be able to participate in the youth hunt.
> 
> View attachment 270810
> View attachment 270811


Wow that is a big doe.Did you take the saddle off it before she shot it or after?:lol:


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

Congratulations to all the youth hunters and parents/mentors!!


----------

